# Paint Strip on Endura Bumper



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

What's the best method to strip (multiple) coats of paint from an Endura bumper? Is aircraft stripper acceptable, or will it damage the rubber? Can you use a sander? I've got a '72 with a BUNCH of paint on it. Have managed to strip most of the metal (that wasn't rusted) down to shiny metal, but not sure what to do with the bumper... Thanks for any assistance.
Dave


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have been using a DA on mine, not the easiest way to do it. Really I should replace the nose on the 70, that thing is rough, so maybe I will try a few different things tomorrow and get back to you on it.

That vinyl top sure did a bunch of damage to that car, I hate those things. My 72 had one too, the pass side A pillar is almost gone. Whatever you do, dont break that rear window, those things are BIG $$$ to replace! Be extra careful with it, go price one if you really want to know.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on the front bumper. You're right, I've got to get the glass out of the car before I accidentally break any of it! The entire roof panel is completely corroded and has to be replaced. That's probably my biggest challenge in the near future. I ordered a replacement roof panel, hopefully my welding is good enough to put it back together. Time for some practice before I start...


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Havent tried the chem on the bumper yet, might do a bit of it tomorrow. The DA clogs up with the crappy paint thats on it right now. If yours is in better shape than mine, isnt all cracked, and has the original paint still on it, you could probably get away with scuffing it good instead of taking it all the way down to the urethane. Mine looks like a road map of Berlin on the top half, its rough and cracked bad. I should find a new one.


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

The best I can remember you should not use stripper on the bumper. I just finished stripping one for a 69, sanded the whole thing down to the rubber and it turned out well. I used a cheap mouse sander from Sears. I have a link that will add some info:
http://www.goatsgarage.com/bumplft.html


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

dont put the stripper on the rubber bumper. it will ruin it. just keep sanding.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Timely advice guys... 123jboy, the link you gave was very informative. I've got a lot of paint, and it's completely cracked and UGLY on the bumper right now. We've got a lot of sanding to do!! Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

The Goats Garage has a good tutorial on the refinishing the endura bumpers. I have two coats of paint on my 70. I plan on hand sanding with block and some elbow grease. Will take longer but in the long run I'm sure will come out much better. Definitely stay away from chemical strippers on the endura material. 
Hope all goes well with roof and quarters. My first 70 GTO looked just like yours.


----------

